

Show HN: Interactive and Generative Impressionist Paintings - mattdesl

Here&#x27;s a little experiment of mine which produces an Impressionist-style painting from a photo within a few seconds. Pics and tech details:    
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;afa98ccb97da<p>The experiment itself:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mattdesl.github.io&#x2F;impressionist&#x2F;app&#x2F;
======
dang
Posts without urls get penalized. I recommend that you repost this using
[http://mattdesl.github.io/impressionist/app/](http://mattdesl.github.io/impressionist/app/)
(or a slightly tweaked version of the url), with the same title. (Don't forget
the "Show HN"; people watch for those.) This is great HN material, the kind we
need more of!

~~~
mattdesl
Thanks for the tips. I'm new here; would it be a faux-pas to re-post the app
URL with the same "Show HN" title?

~~~
dang
A small number of reposts is ok (you may need to use a slightly modified url),
because we want to give high-quality pieces multiple shots at making the front
page. There's a lot of randomness in the process at present. We have a plan
for reducing that randomness which ought to help a lot with posts like
yours—but it isn't implemented yet.

p.s. Welcome!

